# Legalization In US Not so great of an Idea



## pranicfever

I'm prolly gonna get a bunch of comments like.. what are you nuts for thinking Legalization of Marijuana in the United States wouldn't be a good idea... I'm sorry but Just to up and try to get something legalized is a fight no one will ever win. What those of us in the US should be thinking more along the lines of just getting it decriminalized.

First Imagine if the government was taxing your smoke...Price Check on Isle 2 on a sac of reefer... would be the most common phrase heard at K-mart... The Prices would soar, Inflation Inflation Inflation... Let alone those that are growing it will be out of luck, because i'm sure if it was legalized growing it would still not be allowed, because of the fact that it would cut into the governments wallet. 

Second off, the government is oh so good at adding things that are bad for you into products to try to get you to act a certin way, and don't tell me this isn't happening, they've been doing it for ages.

Third, Would you want them to be your dealer, do you really trust them??


 Ok so your saying those are only minor facts, i'm sure I could think of many more... and so could you. If you wanna push for something at least get it decriminalized first, We should look at places Like Canada & The Netherlands.. ect ect ect.. and see how they are going about this first, then we should follow their lead.


----------



## Mutt

I think the way some of the countries are doing it is great. By keeping it illegal, but making the penalties light and search and siezure illegal. Basically lighten up on the war on pot and focus on the other crap. Meth is more of a prblem than anything else right now. Tweakin Poison peddlers. When they bust guys like this they always have a QP of pot or something which is not helping the public eye on pot. By lightening up on the penalties the pot would break away from the company it is forced to keep.
That is why I grow my own. I don't want my money supporting some crank cooker to make more of that crap. The guy I used to get weed from, I know for a fact he had his hands in a LOT more than weed. He lived in a neighborhood with kids and stuff. I have a moral problem with that.
I say lessen the criminal aspect of pot at least.


----------



## pranicfever

Well said!


----------



## The haze one

"Ok so your saying those are only minor facts, i'm sure I could think of many more... and so could you. If you wanna push for something at least get it decriminalized first, We should look at places Like Canada & The Netherlands.. ect ect ect.. and see how they are going about this first, then we should follow their lead" posted by pranicfever


 i don't know whut your talking about but in CANADA weed hasnt been permantly decriminalized.... they only temporairly put a hold on chargeing people who had just enough for it to be personal. Cops would pull u over hasle u take ur stash and that would be that .... during this time i had buddies who were caught and charged with possesin with intent to sell. the one friend had a q/p in his bag, he went to court and fought his way down to curefew and community service...... the only reason it was tempoarairly decrimailized was so that the government could re-think its weed policies. the result was the legalization of medicinal cannibiss. And re-criminalization of pot for non medicinal users.

i completely disagree with pranicfever and i think that we all should fight for legal cannabliss. whit that attitude where would we have gotten with prohibiton in the 30's ? we need to get pot legal. if the government does provide like u said and over tax it like u said and blaw blaw blaw ... whuts to stop ppl, the same ppl now who grow despite the risks of being caught (knock on wood for those of us who havent) to grow weed in a society that excepts it....? 

heres an example ppl still u-brew alcohol rather then buy it at stores where its taxed by the government

we need to never give up our fight for our rights and one of those rights should be to have the freedom to stand outside in view of public and smoke pot. as far as im concerend we need to get ride of victimless crime..... whut i chose to do my self is my buissness not the damn governments. to simply say we need to give up our fight for legalization is to say the government has succeded in brianwashing you and that u need to blaze a bowl get super high and re evaluate ur perspective of the situation


----------



## jimmy

The haze one said:
			
		

> "
> 
> we need to never give up our fight for our rights and one of those rights should be to have the freedom to stand outside in view of public and smoke pot. as far as im concerend we need to get ride of victimless crime..... whut i chose to do my self is my buissness not the damn governments. to simply say we need to give up our fight for legalization is to say the government has succeded in brianwashing you and that u need to blaze a bowl get super high and re evaluate ur perspective of the situation


 
VERY well said


----------



## TheBaconChef

Gimme decriminalization, I'll take it. I won't stop there however. I also do not see how they could legalize it and tell you not to grow it. I guess they can do whatever they want but I cant see that happening. Its usually the opposite, such as the case with san pedro and morning glories. People have every right to grow thier own tobacco and brew thier own beer. Most people don't, but they very well could.


----------



## Insane

Prohibition of marijuana won't last forever. Look what happened with alcohol, and consider how long it took for the prohibition of alcohol to be lifted..I'm not saying it's gonna be any time soon, or even in my life time, but it will happen. I think it will be regulated pretty much exactly the same as alcohol, because of this, I think that personal cultivation of marijuana will also be made legal, just as the haze one pointed out, a lot of people 'home brew' their own beer or what have you.

On a side note, as a Canadian citizen, I would _love_ to see the US legalize, or even just decriminilize pot. This is because then it would make it a lot easier for the Pro-Pot Canadian politicians (of which there are many) to make the argument. Right now in my opinion, the biggest factor keeping marijuana from being completely legal in Canada, is the United State's Government's infamous War on Drugs. Now I'm not saying I'm against this, sure go after the drugs that are actually harming people like crystal meth or coke or heroin or LCD or extasy or whatever the **** (pardon my french) is out on the streets nowadays. But no..don't worry about the drugs that are killing people...nah...that's not a problem...why don't we go after pot...medicinal?? what does that mean?? nah...pot is bad...deadly addictive prescription drugs with serious side affects are the way to go..bah sorry just had to rant. Anyways, back to my point, I think the US's war on drugs is really the last barrier to pot being legalized in Canada, and thus accepted more or less all over the world, making the world's #'1 natural medicinal herb finally able to be where it needs, to help who needs it.

Damn those ignorant politicians. Damn them to hell.

You will never convince me that legalizing pot is a bad idea. I know too many people who need medicinal quality mj, and the best thing they can do is get it from a dealer who rips them off for cash they don't have in the first place. Another reason why now, I grow my own exclusively for personal use.

Damn those ignorant politicians. Damn them to hell.


----------



## Eggman

I always thought this was funny. Once my lawyer told me if I got busted, it wouldn't be the fines or the jail that would hurt me, it was the tax they'd charge on any previous provable sales. I don't sell though....   

http://www.norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=6668


----------



## GanjaGuru

Better than legalization: decrim.
Remove all restrictions on the growing and transfer of 50 plants or less per person.
If the gov't sold & taxed pot to make it more expensive than growing it yourself, you could just continue to grow it yourself.

6 years ago, Mendocino County voters approved Measure G, which cut off all county funds for the arrest/prosecution of people who had 25 plants or less per person.  Open sales is prohibited, but if someone with a script appoints you as their grower, you can sell it to that person.

About 20 years ago, Alaska legalized the growing & poss. of small amt's of pot, and also allowed people to _GIVE _it away (like people who vint wine at home give a bottles of wine to friends).  This cut into the breweries income so they started a scare campaign (people giving pot to kids) and it became illegal again.

The way to get pot legal where YOU are is to go throw the political process at the grass-roots level.  Do few minutes of research on how to get a measure on the ballot in your city/county to make marijuana poss. & small gardens at the bottom of the list of police priorities.
Inotherwords they'll go out looking to bust people who spit on the sidewalk before they'd go out looking for someone who's growing pot in their closet or back yard.
AND/OR
You could contact norml and ask how you go about getting a state-wide measure for med-mj that people can vote on.

And lastly, before every election whether it be city colunty or state, contact the candidates and ask them their views on pot.
If they're agin it, don't vote for them, period.  And tell them you won't and why.
Vote instead for the guy whose views most closely mirror yours.
People tell me "You can't base who you vote for solely on their views on marijuana."
Now you might not want to vote for a Dell-looking guy who says "dude it'll be so rad if you elect me.  Free pot for everyone and no taxes and we'll party 24/7 it'll be bitchin major-league big-time."
But you can find a qualified candidate whose _other _views on issues like abortion, guns, taxes etc. match yours and who is also pro-pot.
If people voted for pro-pot candidates *only*, then most politicians would become pro-pot or they wouldn't get elected.

What I'd like to see happen and would vigolusly support is measures that would allow anyone over the age of 18 (or maybe 21) to grow 25 plants or less without fear of arrest.
People should also be allowed to _give away _pot to ant adult who is willing to accept it.
And with after obtaining  a business license people would be allowed to sell pot to cannibus clubs or perscripted med-mj patients.


----------



## Rambo4104

some things sgould be changed, some shouldnt, but until someone actually makes lists and documents the BEST way to change the rules, theres no use, rushing things always has a bad aftereffect...


----------



## TheBaconChef

Rushing? lol its been like 70 + years that a plant has been oppressed. Also I think that even if four year olds could go buy it at the store for a quarter it woulndt do much harm. What are they going to do? Smoke them selves to sleep. Id rather my kid smoked pot than ciggs. I defenitely think that there should be a legal age and regulations, but I really don't think full blown legalization would have as bad of an effect as people think. Its the conservative nature of being afraid of change that makes people think it would be bad. People say Oh can you imagine going to the store and buying it? like it would be some crazy thing. I do agree there would be an adjustment period but soon it would be old news. When the slaves were free'd no one knew what was gonna happen. Women tryed time and time again to get the right to vote but because people were so afraid of change it was a struggle. Anytime a law that is so drastic comes about it is human instinct to resist, because they way things are now isnt terrible and change could be worse. But in this case, the way things are now is terrible and change could not be any worse than 5 years in prison for planting a damn seed. Could you imagine the world today with slavery and women not voting? I couldnt, and I hope one day my kids say "man can you imagine they actually threw people in jail for something so much safer than alcohol" Ahh I can only dream....


----------



## 420smoker

You know, I totally agree with you BaconChef. It's a crying shame. marijuana, IS in fact, safer than alcohol in my opinion... I think legalization is a great idea for the US. like BaconChef said, they're afraid of change. but i think it will turn out a great outcome, probably better than alcohol's outcome, with car accidents and all.


----------



## 420smoker

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Third, Would you want them to be your dealer, do you really trust them??


 
Do u really trust YOUR dealer??? That's not really a good enoght reason for me.


----------



## sicnarf

> I'm prolly gonna get a bunch of comments like.. what are you nuts for thinking Legalization of Marijuana in the United States wouldn't be a good idea... I'm sorry but Just to up and try to get something legalized is a fight no one will ever win. What those of us in the US should be thinking more along the lines of just getting it decriminalized.
> 
> First Imagine if the government was taxing your smoke...Price Check on Isle 2 on a sac of reefer... would be the most common phrase heard at K-mart... The Prices would soar, Inflation Inflation Inflation... Let alone those that are growing it will be out of luck, because i'm sure if it was legalized growing it would still not be allowed, because of the fact that it would cut into the governments wallet.
> 
> Second off, the government is oh so good at adding things that are bad for you into products to try to get you to act a certin way, and don't tell me this isn't happening, they've been doing it for ages.
> 
> Third, Would you want them to be your dealer, do you really trust them??
> 
> 
> Ok so your saying those are only minor facts, i'm sure I could think of many more... and so could you. If you wanna push for something at least get it decriminalized first, We should look at places Like Canada & The Netherlands.. ect ect ect.. and see how they are going about this first, then we should follow their lead.



I'm sorry but there is not one fact in this post. Not to be rude or anything, but facts would support your claim convincingly.  cannabis will always be around potenitally up to 5 billion more years at least...assuming we don't destroy our planet before then.


----------



## pranicfever

.... Geeze you have any idea how stoned i was when i wrote this.. like 2 months ago..... As for whatever.. just my opinion... deal wit... it... so blah blah blah... on you...


EDIT: Not to mention............ I acctually support marijuana... ya'll are makin it out as if i don't.. it would be nice to have it legal or whatever.. but seriously.. i don't see it happening.. in my life time.. perhaps my kids???


----------



## truthxpride

marijuana shouldn't been completely legal in the US. Trust me and the rest when i say that we probably know enough of people that ruin this treasure. Yes, whether it be meth dealers or car thiefs, some people who get mixed up in smoking/dealing end up on a downward spiral. 
Medical is what should be widely more recognized. It would cut down on the unscrupulous dealers and it would more importantly aid the patients who have been proven to benefit.  
Who knows, someday completel legalizaiton could happen. I feel that i will see a higher level of sucess in the battle for legalization of mj in my lifetime.


----------



## sicnarf

> .... Geeze you have any idea how stoned i was when i wrote this.. like 2 months ago..... As for whatever.. just my opinion... deal wit... it... so blah blah blah... on you...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not to mention............ I acctually support marijuana... ya'll are makin it out as if i don't.. it would be nice to have it legal or whatever.. but seriously.. i don't see it happening.. in my life time.. perhaps my kids???
> __________________


 
Yeah, man. I totally respect you for posting such a topic and your opinion. I just don't want you to think I'm an ass for posting mine. I'll see ya!


----------



## Mutt

Oh boy, Well, this post turned out well.

I have another opinion since my first one way back when.
The legalization should go through steps.
1. Medical legalized. The labs should not be run by the governemnt, but by liscensed cultivators. NOT A PHARMECY COMPANY.

2. Legalized commercial Hemp production in the United States. Designed for industrial applications. (then it will be grown all over the place just non-smokable)

3. Decriminilaztion for possession and cultivation of under 6 plants. (come on people we all know 2 mothers and four clones @ a given time is plenty for a personal op. thats over 4 ounces of good grade weed every two months.)

4. Total legalization. with statutes limiting the use to persons over 18.

If you notice this the trend starting. Medical is legalized in many states. and a few are fighting for decrminalization. but without legalization of commercial hemp. I think that will be a hinderance.


----------



## pranicfever

naw man... i don't think your an ass for posting yours... i was just in one of those moods.. hahaha... cheers man.. this blunts for you


----------



## truthxpride

cigarettes, alcohol, garcia vega's... there are so many things in this world that are legalized. Honestly, i think if something like alcohol is around for legal consumption, then so should marijuana. Shit, I can't even stand to hear about another drunk driving accident, makes me sick.


----------



## Walker1

I think it should have been legalized in the US 40+ years ago. It's mind boggling to know how many people are sitting in the can for years simply for possession of weed. Our govt. should be ashamed putting honest, hard working individuals in lockup just because they enjoy weed. It cost us taxpayers about $110.00/day on an average to keep a [person locked up. On the flip side that person could be paying taxes and sitting at home smoking a bone while watching HBO. I find it hard to believe that George W and his crew actually believe pot is dangerous for most people and will lead to other drugs, etc. Yet, they are killing men every day in a ** war in the name of democracy? Where is it? I can think of no valid reason why weed can't be legal in the US. I have smoked it on and off since 1964 and I am an accomplished person who has never been arrested. I pay taxes, work, am a good citizen, and truly resent this country's negative ** regarding weed. They need to let people smoke weed in the privacy of their home without breaking balls.


----------



## summerangel4

very well said


----------



## SPIDER-MAN

walker1 4 president


----------



## A.K.

well if you dont like this country you can GET OUTTT! bush is the greatest pesident ever and never makes bad decisions we invaded iraq and we.. uhh. we. we found uhh. we went in there and.. ... ...WE KICKED ASS ALRIGHT!!!... just kiddin i actually cant beleive bush hasnt been impeached i was in japan resently and i had no idea how many pot heads lived there i wounderd to a place in tokyo that everything was made out of hemp hemp shoes shirt everything and nothing is funnier than seeing a rasta asian  that had dreds there were more rastafarian flags to shake a stick at all and all it was a fun trip


----------



## MissMolly

nope I dont agree, At any natural food store you can purchase herbal remedies at a decent price. Valerian , passion flower, kumbuca shrooms,ect are all there for people who prefer alternative herbal meds. We can have co-ops run by local farmers..organic farmers. The road isnt paved in stone ..how and where it would be distributed isnt in play yet.


----------



## Devilweed

Intresting Idea but with Marijuana decriminalized the prices would actually go way down.  A tax on Marijuana would not be a bad idea,  the more taxes the more money for schools, firemen etc.  
The government is not out to get you, their not going to put stuff in your weed.   Also look at Holland...
If it is legal to smoke, cultivating is not far behind which means your free to grow your own bud,  Problem solved!


----------



## Mysterious

Marijuana will never be legalized in the United States, even though we are the biggest drug consuming nation in the world.  Thats a futile battle, IMO, i think we need to lessen the punishments for posession or cultivation.  To even get that far you would have to get all the states to recognize marijuana as a medicine. Medical marijuana is the first step towards decriminaliztion.  The Bush administration stands strong in their war on drugs.  We can all thank Nancy Reagan for starting this 40 year war fought on our own soil.


----------



## ReeferMadness

I actually agree. It wouldn't be the same if it was legalized, but penalties should be alot less harsh.


----------



## JerryG1989

thats exactly why  i think the government should **** off and stay out of their citzens personel affairs i mean if people want to sit back and relax with some herb in the privacy of their own home then hey should be able to


----------



## ReeferMadness

Well unfortanetly Jerry, it can't just be our affairs.

That's WAY too simple.


----------



## JerryG1989

sure it could 
hell it is in the netherlands isnt it 
its just that the us government is too controlling


----------



## ReeferMadness

Well wouldn't they still be involved with importing/exporting and selling/taxing etc if it became legal ?


----------



## JerryG1989

not necessarily most is grown in the country anyway and im pretty sure its just private companys that grow it not the government so they would handle all that


----------



## ReeferMadness

Yeah i guess, but people would still try to import / smuggle it in.

And there's also people here trying to export / smuggle it out.


----------



## JerryG1989

thats y it should be legal to grow and smoke that way theres no need to smuggle it


----------



## ReeferMadness

There'd still be smuggling out to other places who wouldn't allow it.

=-)


----------



## JerryG1989

no i mean global legalization


----------



## ReeferMadness

Ha, oh.

Well i still think now, we should work on getting the punishment lowered in the US in place of getting it straight up legalized. There are too many false criminals in jail and they need to be let out.


----------



## JerryG1989

dont get me wrong i kow its pretty unrealistic because some people are jus gonna be dicks and act prejiduce towards people who dont have the same beleifs as them and ur right we waste so much tax money a year on jailing so clled criminals who jus like a little ganja


----------



## ReeferMadness

Yeah well as unrealistic as it is, it can still be accomplished, we just need to start small.


----------



## JerryG1989

right on


----------



## A.K.

pranicfever i have had this conversation with my friends and brought up the same facts i agree


----------



## JusSumguy

Cultivation will be legal. Just like wine. The amount you are allowed to cultivate will be regulated, and you won't be allowed to sell it without a permit.


----------



## ChRonic

The legalization of marijuana will never happen, it is the purest form of medicine, whether its for the mind, pain, or depression.  If marijuana was to be legalized there would be no more pain killers, there would be no need, and the drug companies would lose out BIG, all it is, is government oppresion they want their drug companies to make money, why do you think they never legalized MEDICAL marijuana?


----------



## AeroTX

what's said is that people die from over the counter meds, such as asprin, and so many drunk driving accidents. Number of deaths from marijuana... you look
http://www.jackherer.com/comparison.html


----------



## astra007

they legalized cocaine and look what happened.  and now you wanna do it to mj, straight across the board - never happen.  put haze in the hands of a 16 - 18 year old new driver?  or a 26 year old for that matter.


----------



## Mutt

astra007 said:
			
		

> they legalized cocaine and look what happened. and now you wanna do it to mj, straight across the board - never happen. put haze in the hands of a 16 - 18 year old new driver? or a 26 year old for that matter.


 
Uhm, since when is coke legal?
Also, you'll find most of the senior members do not agree with driving under the influence of anything. Haze or a 5th doesn't matter shouldn't be operating machinery under the influence of Prescriptions, alcohol, or marijuana IMHO.
Moot point in the legalization of MJ. IMO


----------



## astra007

heyo mutt; if ya go back to the era of 1880 - 1920, you will find that the use of opiates and cocaine was widely used by the general public.  

they even sent little packages of drugs off to the men at war as little pick me ups to deal with the horrors  and nursing mothers used these drugs for doldrums.  malderine, i believe was 1 such percription.  the idea of some1 behind the wheel is horrible; thats what im driving at if mj was made legal fer all to grow and use.  mj can be dangerous to the general public just like alcohol.


----------



## Mutt

astra007 said:
			
		

> heyo mutt; if ya go back to the era of 1880 - 1920, you will find that the use of opiates and cocaine was widely used by the general public.
> 
> they even sent little packages of drugs off to the men at war as little pick me ups to deal with the horrors and nursing mothers used these drugs for doldrums. malderine, i believe was 1 such percription. the idea of some1 behind the wheel is horrible; thats what im driving at if mj was made legal fer all to grow and use. mj can be dangerous to the general public just like alcohol.


 
Yep, Laudanum was a very widely used alcoholic Opium medicine. Used from menstraul cramps to Headaches. It was even given to infants during teething. Beleive it or not, it is still able to be prescribed for diarreah and Pain. Stuff killed a lot of folk back in the 1800's. Overdoses and addicts. Lots of history with that drug.

Cocaine. ?? Cocacola?? lol wasn't it prior to caffeine being introduced in coke, wasn't its main "energetic" ingredient cocaine.?

but none of its legal now.


----------



## astra007

yup and not only coka cola, there was hot chocolate, chocolate itself and some coffee brands that added cocaine.


----------



## GanjaToker

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5089 this is like the best explanation ive ever read


----------



## W Ã¯ l l

I'm of the mind that legalization will come after different levels of decriminalization are realized.

I'm also of the mind that if the government and or private industry wish to profit from the sale of marijuana...fine. Just as long as, like beer and wine, the home producer won't be expected to pay taxes on a thing that requires paying taxes on other items in order to produce a nice grow.

That right folks...you can brew up to 200 gallons of homemade swill in your tubs and not be expected to pay taxes. And the funny part of that legislation signed into effect back in 79'...even though a person must be 21 to drink alcohol...one must be but 18 to be a home brewer.

How

utterly

odd


----------



## astra007

up in canada; bc - there are U-BREW stores where you can make wine, beer or hard liquor.  you can make wine or beer at home.  but if ya get caught wiff a still for moonshine = up to 14 years inna slammer.    ?????


----------



## naturalhi

Has any one stopped think how many industries in America would be bankrupted or at least pared to the Core if mj were legalized?

I'll start with the fabric industry 'cause hemp would be legalized too, Cotton growers and gins would have to retool. 

And we all know what would happen if pollitians regulated mj..... they'd figger a way to make the rich richer and the poor poorer, by taxing the heck out of it!


----------



## astra007

tip of the ice berg - read a story once that rockerfield or whatever that oil king politician millionare name was; was instrumental in illegalizing mj because it could hurt the nylon industry which is a byproduct of petroleum.


----------



## rockydog

that is very true. immigration had a part to play in it as well. Cotton was a huge part. So many politicians had money tied up in cotton and they knew Hemp would destroy that market so they made it illegal to harvest. Then they noticed immigrants liked to smoke it so they destroyed plants growing in the wild and made the prohibition in hopes to slow the illegal immigration. Our Corrupt Gov't at its best. There are some great movies and books on why it was made illegal and why it will probably stay illegal. the amount of money spent on lying to the public about it is way too much to just say oops we were wrong. And then there is the thing with having to set a lot of people free. Sorry for ramblin on, IM STONED. I get fired up when I get on this topic. We need to overgrow the Government. That may be the only way bcause they cant arrest everyone


----------



## naturalhi

OK how about the paper industry? Randolf Hearst had to protect his lumber investment way back when.


----------



## BigBruce420

pranicfever said:
			
		

> I'm prolly gonna get a bunch of comments like.. what are you nuts for thinking Legalization of Marijuana in the United States wouldn't be a good idea... I'm sorry but Just to up and try to get something legalized is a fight no one will ever win. What those of us in the US should be thinking more along the lines of just getting it decriminalized.
> 
> First Imagine if the government was taxing your smoke...Price Check on Isle 2 on a sac of reefer... would be the most common phrase heard at K-mart... The Prices would soar, Inflation Inflation Inflation... Let alone those that are growing it will be out of luck, because i'm sure if it was legalized growing it would still not be allowed, because of the fact that it would cut into the governments wallet.
> 
> Second off, the government is oh so good at adding things that are bad for you into products to try to get you to act a certin way, and don't tell me this isn't happening, they've been doing it for ages.
> 
> Third, Would you want them to be your dealer, do you really trust them??
> 
> 
> Ok so your saying those are only minor facts, i'm sure I could think of many more... and so could you. If you wanna push for something at least get it decriminalized first, We should look at places Like Canada & The Netherlands.. ect ect ect.. and see how they are going about this first, then we should follow their lead.


 

I've actually read books by Judges and LEO's that say if we legalized pot, prices would go down and quality would go up...just like when prohibition of alcohol ended.  The price of a sac would be less than half of what it is now.  I dunno about you, but I trust Longs Drugs or Sav-On more than I trust some drug dealer I just met on the street.


----------



## prplepashun

Let's see if I can make this sound right.  If MJ was legal, in all aspects. 
1.  I think that less would get into the hands of children. Why?  Because I could have mine out in open, and I know how much I have. While hiding it, I might misplace, or forget where it is, and how would I report the theft of?  I would never sell or give to minor.  And most of you wouldn't.  So therefore, if plants got stolen, call cops, let them find the person responsible.  If children, or anyone else,then take away MJ and return to owner, and punish properly.  My kids wouldn't dare steal any of my cigs.  They know I know.  But if I have to continue to hide my MJ, they will eventually try to sneak some.
2.  Making clothing and such, would affect the other industries, but not that much.  If you like the feel of cotton, then you will continue to purchase mostly cotton.  They have come out with new cloth products that really shouldn't have been allowed.  SPANDEX, looks horrible of fat folks. (not dissing anyone here, I am too big for it myself.)  
3.  Home growers should be allowed to grow enough to smoke themselves, to be able to always have some on hand.  Some extra for emergencies (bad crop, or smaller than usual harvest, whatever) mabbe a little more, for company or parties and such.  
4. Should be sold at health stores, mabbe like GNC or such.  With the other herbs, at a reasonable price.  Not to minors.  No prescription needed.  Taxed of course.  We need more money, if the government will learn to spend it more wisely.  (been working 20 some yrs.  now telling me I won't receive SS.  So why they still taking it from me?)
5.  However, it does affect different people different ways.  Me, I can't drive while smoking it, or after smoking it.  My boyfriend can(but he knows I don't approve, so he doesn't very often.) It makes me so relaxed, that I can't pay enough attention to drive.  I want to sleep.  Or at least just chill and relax and enjoy. But I know this, and don't try to drive.  There are people who know their limitations, and pay attention to it, some know the limits, but still push them, the same as driving drunk.  
6.  There would have to be more laws made about selling it, buying it, driving with it, driving while using it. And many others.  They would have to come up with a test of some sort, to measure the amount in your system, to be able to identify when last used, and if caught driving, would be a dui,dwi,(or whatever it is in ur neck of the woods.)
7.  If they are afraid that if they legalized it, that it would spread.  I don't think so.  Cigarettes are legal, but not everyone smokes.  Alcohol is legal, but not everyone drinks.  Some folks never do, some do on occassion, and then there are the ones that abuse it.  Just like every thing else.
8. Unfortunely, if they legalize MJ, then why not cocaine, or meth, or any of the others?  They are all mood enhancing and altering drugs.  But so are cigs and alcohol.  The lesser of, but still drugs.  
   I am a smoker and occassional drinker and occassional toker. If was legal, yes I would toke more often.  Main reason, would be cheaper, and easier to find/buy.  I do not do any other drugs, nothing real hardcore.  I would not want them legal.  And if keeping MJ illegal will keep them illegal, then so be it.
My alcohol and tobacco consumption is more harmful then my MJ.  I think it should be legal.  Some one stop me, now I am just rambling.   
   OK, ya'll can all disagree with me now.  I am done.
     (stepping off of soap box)


----------



## sanchez

If I could add anything, it would be the experience I've had with a cousin living in the Netherlands, right outside Amsterdam.  He's been around pot his entire life and hasn't even bothered trying it - sort of like how some people never pick up smoking tobacco as a habit.

In my opinion, Prohibition of Anything will never work, in any circumstance.  People naturally want to go against the grain - if all drugs were legal there wouldn't be that extra attraction of illegality.  The most surefire way to get someone to do something is to tell them not to do it - makes sense right?  

This goes for most of the population, excepting the types that can easily turn off their brain and take orders without exercising any type of critical thinking.


----------



## TheBaconChef

astra007 said:
			
		

> put haze in the hands of a 16 - 18 year old new driver? or a 26 year old for that matter.


 
I fail to see how legalizing cannabis for adults over 21 (or even 18) would make it easier for minors to get a hold of. If your 16 - 18 years old and for the life of you cannot find any pot then you were probably homeschooled in little house on the praire. Being over 18 yet under 21, its much easier to aquire pot than alcohol. I have like three or four people I could call up and they would sell it to me, without carding me or even being over 21 themselves in most cases. I have friends 21 so neither are difficult, but for a 15 - 16 year old pot is currently way easier to get. 

Again on the driving note, it is my conviction that if every drunk driver were completely stoned instead of drunk that the deaths due to impared driving would fall about 75%. Even if cannabis impares you as much, which I believe in my case it does not, you don't have that drunken confidence and you are more likely to take it easy and drive safe. Also, there is nothing stopping a 14 year old from stealing mamas keys when shes gone and going to the store and purchasing ten packets of morning glory seeds, eating them up, and going on a road trip. Or taking 2 or 3 of those vicodin or methadone out of her cabinet. There are much worse drugs which are completely available right now which would impare driving worse than mj. Im sick of the whole 'what about the kids?' argument. Im not condoning letting kids get pot but they are gonna do it either way. Didn't we? Id rather have my kid get stoned than huff paint or any opiate or even drink. Marijuana is the safest recreational substance in the world save oxygen. I'll quit rambling.


----------

